# Day of cleaning



## Jay89 (Aug 21, 2013)

Spent a good few hours cleaning this morning


----------



## Jay89 (Aug 21, 2013)

.


----------



## Jay89 (Aug 21, 2013)

.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

She,s looking good jay, good job


----------



## Nick-ST (Apr 14, 2013)

Looks good and some nice snaps


----------

